

Random Image Experiment Reveals the Building Blocks of Human Imagination - avyfain
http://www.technologyreview.com/view/532231/random-image-experiment-reveals-the-building-blocks-of-human-imagination/

======
ChuckMcM
Wow, this one really rocked me back on my heels. Its an interesting way to
extract the 'feature codes' that people use in recognition. Going from there
into a set of properties that you can feed back into an analysis system would
make for a fun machine learning exercise.

------
eridal
Reminds me of "Self-Organizing Maps" [1]

1\. [https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Self-
organizing_map](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Self-organizing_map)

